# Error Code 2618 Online Connection



## Mil (May 19, 2020)

Hello everyone! I have a problem with the online connection and wanted to ask if there's maybe anyone who had the same issues!
Every time when I want to visit someone else I get the error code 2618. But on the other way around the players can visit my island.
I googled a lot but couldn't find anything really helpful. 
I would be happy if anyone could help!


----------



## Milady (May 19, 2020)

You should try to google the error


----------



## Mil (May 19, 2020)

I did.. Unfortunately I couldn't find anything what fixed it for the people with the same problem and I'm sadly not the biggest technician..


----------



## Blood Eclipse (May 19, 2020)

Here's what I found:

```
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/Support/Nintendo-Switch/Error-Code-2618-0513-1515605.html
```
Or you can google error code 0153 Nintendo Switch ACNH as Amen suggested.


----------



## Milady (May 19, 2020)

Mil said:


> I did.. Unfortunately I couldn't find anything what fixed it for the people with the same problem and I'm sadly not the biggest technician..



Sorry to hear that. Have you tried to connect to your phone’s hotspot? Always works for me ^^


----------



## Blood Eclipse (May 19, 2020)

You could also try contacting your ISP and see if they can help.


----------



## Mil (May 19, 2020)

Thank you Kuriboh for looking for me! I've found the same but Nintendo just says "try again and if it doesn't work something is with your router". I just don't know how to check this "peer to peer" on my router and was hoping someone can tell me. 
But thank you. 

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020

I'll try with the Hotspot, thank you, that's a good idea!


----------



## tanisha23 (May 19, 2020)

When I was playing with someone last week and this happened, they suggested that the game be restarted on both ends. We both restarted, and then things went smoothly!


----------



## shazzer43 (Aug 8, 2020)

Mil said:


> Hello everyone! I have a problem with the online connection and wanted to ask if there's maybe anyone who had the same issues!
> Every time when I want to visit someone else I get the error code 2618. But on the other way around the players can visit my island.
> I googled a lot but couldn't find anything really helpful.
> I would be happy if anyone could help!


I have been having the same error code, I have had my Switch for about 3 weeks now and everything was fine in the beginning, now for the last week or so I keep getting 2618-006 error code and I'm tearing my hair out trying to find the problem solution too. Will try the suggestion of both parties restating the game. I hope you get your sorted too.


----------



## Polilla (Aug 8, 2020)

Hello, I had the error three times before and restarting the game and reconnecting to the internet has worked for me, I would also suggest restarting your router just in case, hope it gets solved for you!


----------



## Hanif1807 (Aug 8, 2020)

I have 2618 error as well with 0513 at the end saying "couldn't connect to other console". I was never able to visit people's island and vice versa until i realized that my ISP was using Private IP Address for my internet and therefore i couldn't connect to any first party games

I use the Fixnat app to get a NAT Type A connection and it always works. They'll charge you $4/mo for it though

Hope it works for anyone who has the same error


----------



## shazzer43 (Aug 13, 2020)

Polilla said:


> Hello, I had the error three times before and restarting the game and reconnecting to the internet has worked for me, I would also suggest restarting your router just in case, hope it gets solved for you!


I am happy to report I powered down my Switch console and restarted it  and shut down my mobile as I use my hotspot and restarted that too. My friend also powered down their Switch console  and I'm happy to report all is well and I have visited my friends islands and they have visited me with no further problems. Also when my daughter is home she uses our router to connect. Happy Home once again


----------



## Polilla (Aug 13, 2020)

shazzer43 said:


> I am happy to report I powered down my Switch console and restarted it  and shut down my mobile as I use my hotspot and restarted that too. My friend also powered down their Switch console  and I'm happy to report all is well and I have visited my friends islands and they have visited me with no further problems. Also when my daughter is home she uses our router to connect. Happy Home once again


I am happy you can connect now


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 13, 2020)

This error code generally indicates that your network is not optimal for peer-to-peer connections. This may be due to the ISP, internet connection speeds, or due to your network's NAT type.


----------

